# ISO Shrimp Scampi



## Mothers Boy (May 29, 2002)

Hi there. Im not sure if this is the correct forum for this, But I am looking for a killer home recipe for shrimp scampi. Actually it can be lobster/crayfish scampi as well. Thanks for your help and patience in advance


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2002)

Welcome to discusscooking Mothers Boy.  You came to the right place and I hope we can help.  

I'll give you two recipes.  One is very basic, basic, basic, and the other has more layers of flavor, really, really good!

Scampi (the easy one)
1 to 2 large cloves garlic, crushed
6 tablespoons melted butter
2 pounds jumbo raw shrimp, peeled
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
generous pinch cayenne pepper
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
3 tablespoons snipped chives

Place the garlic in the melted butter and let sit for 30 minutes.

While the garlic is flavoring the butter, arrange the shrimp in a
large shallow baking dish.

Sprinkle the shrimp with the herbs and seasonings. Pour the garlic
butter over the prawns. Place under a hot broiler, 4 inches from
the heat source, for 2 to 3 minutes per side. Serve immediately.

8 appetizer portions; 4 main-course portions


Shrimp Scampi

1 1/2 pounds large shrimp
1/2 cup flour
salt
pepper
cayenne
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup melted butter
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 shallots, chopped
1/2 cup parsley, minced
1/2 teaspoon oregano
dash of Worcestershire
fresh lemon sqeezed to taste (I personally like a lot)
2 tablespoons wine
2 tablespoons brandy (if you have it but it's good!)


Season flour with salt, pepper, and cayenne. Dredge shrimp in flour.
Saute shrimp in olive oil and butter for 5 minutes over high heat, shaking
briskly. Remove shrimp with a slotted spoon to a shallow casserole
dish.  (PERSONAL NOTE: - I have not done this step every time and I still like it - I will just sautee instead - but it does have a different layer of flavor with the flour)

Add garlic, shallots, parsley, and oregano Worcestershire and lemon juice to olive oil, saute over medium heat for 3 minutes (time depends on how big you have diced the shallots), shaking the pan briskly. 

Remove this mixture with a slotted spoon to casserole. Add wine and brandy to skillet and ignite. When flames die down, pour sauce over shrimp. Broil for 2 minutes.

You can always serve some buttered noodles tossed with some parsley and garlic on the side.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 10, 2004)

*SHRIMP SCAMPI WITH SPINACH*

SHRIMP SCAMPI WITH SPINACH


4 to 5 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
Pinch of red pepper flakes
12 medium shrimp, shells removed, cleaned and deveined 
1/2 small clove garlic, minced
2 to 3 tablespoons dry white wine
10 ounces spinach
1 tablespoon Italian (flat leaf) parsley, stems removed and chopped

Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
Put the oil and red pepper flakes in a large skillet over high heat for about 30 seconds, until the oil is hot but not smoking. Add the shrimp. Cook until they begin to turn pink, about 1 minute. 
Turn the shrimp, add the garlic and saute for about 15 seconds until the garlic begins to turn golden. Add the wine and cook for about 30 seconds. Add the spinach, stir ingredients together and saute until the spinach begins to wilt and the shrimp are completely pink on the outside and opaque on the inside. 

Sprinkle with parsley. Remove from the heat, season with salt and pepper. Transfer to a warm serving platter.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Like me ... CHEAP & EASY*

Red Lobster Shrimp Scampi Clone
(www.recipelink.com   under CopyCat Center)

1 cup white wine
1/2 cup unsalted real butter
3 tablespoons minced garlic
1 pound shrimp, peeled and deveined

Toss ingredients together and place in baking dish. Bake at 350 F for about 6 to 7 minutes. Be careful not to overcook the shrimp. The shrimp is done when it has turned pink.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2004)

The only other thing I REALLY, REALLY like in my shrimp scamp that the Red Lobster one doesn't have is fresh parsley.  When the shrimp is almost done I toss some in.  

And like RAY mentioned, the real secret is to not overcook the shrimp.  If the shrimp is small it will cook in about 1 1/2 minutes.  If it's larger, maybe 2 1/2 minutes - if it's in between, about 2 minutes.  It will continue cooking even after it is off the heat so figure that into your time.  You can always cook it more...


----------

